# Rechner schaltet sich selber aus



## lernen.2007 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mein Rechner schaltet sich während das Betrieb von sich selbst aus. Woran kann es denn liegen?

Danke


----------



## janoc (24. Mai 2008)

An einem Virus.


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. Mai 2008)

Kann es nicht sein. Ich habe Festplatte von meinem Rechner formatiert und während Windows installiert wurde, hat er sich einfach ausgeschaltet.D.h. Virus ist ausgeschlossen.

Danke


----------



## janoc (24. Mai 2008)

Scroll mal runter, unter "Ähnliche Themen" der erste Thread; vielleicht sind da ein paar brauchbare Tipps für dich dabei.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2008)

Er schaltet sich einfach aus? Und startet nicht etwa neu? Dann dürfte es sich dabei um ein Temperaturproblem handeln. Bauteile wie das Netzteil und alle CPUs von Intel ab dem Pentium 3 haben eingebaute Temperatursensoren, die das Gerät abschalten wenn es zu heiß wird um eine Beschädigung zu verhindern. Auch das Bios überwacht i.d.R. die Temperatur. Falls das der Fall ist solltest du evtl. einmal deinen Rechner reinigen (beim Verwenden eines Staubsaugers auf Kleinteile achten). Auch solltest du die Lüfter fest halten da diese durch schnelles drehen ansonsten als Generatoren wirken und Spannung abgeben, die das Mainboard zerstören kann.

Sollte der PC hingegen neustarten liegt ein Hardwaredefekt bzw. ein Treiberproblem vor. Dies kannst du feststellen indem du unter Systemsteuerung -> System (oder Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften) -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen, den Haken bei 'Automatisch Neustart durchführen' entfernst. Nun solltest du in nächster Zeit einen Bluescreen zu Gesicht bekommen, dessen Inhalt du uns mitteilen solltest bzw. mal Google verraten könntest.


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Pentium 4 Rechner. Er schaltet sich einfach aus und startet nicht neu. Ich habe das Rechner Gestern gereinigt. Und habe auch festgestellt, dass es gar nicht so viel Staub drauf war. Meine Vermutung liegt bei Netzteil, was würdet Ihr dazu sagen?


----------



## PC Heini (25. Mai 2008)

Kann sein, aber auch nicht. Wenn Du Kumpels hast, die mit PCs rummachen, frag mal einen, ob er ein Netzteil zum ausleihen hat. Ist die günstigste Möglichkeit. Andernfalls ein neues kaufen und hoffen, dass es dann geht. Gerade bei einer Neuinstallation steht der PC oft unter Volllast. Desswegen ist es noch schwierig, was konkretes zu sagen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch schaun welche Temperaturen dein Pentium 4 so erreicht ... etwa mittels des Programms Speedfan.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

@Raubkopierer, er muss doch erstmal Windows installiert bekommen. 

Ich würde auch erstmal nach der Temperatur im BIOS nachsehen, evtl. ist sie ja schon ohne Belastung ungewöhnlich hoch.
Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich mir auch gleich mal die Drehzahl vom CPU-Lüfter ansehen (waren es nicht min. 1500 U/Min.?).
Möglicherweise könntest Du auch den Stecker vom CPU-Lüfter beim reinigen etwas gelockert haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2008)

Mh ... ungründlich gelesen ... mit der Installation wäre wohl ein Treiberproblem ausgeschlossen ... bleibt noch Hardwaredefekt (Festplatte) odrer Überhitzung und die daraus folgende Selbstabschaltung der CPU


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Mai 2008)

Kannst du den Rechner dirket nachdem er ausgegangen ist wieder einschalten oder geht das erst dann wieder wenn du ein wenig gewartet hast?
Sollte das der Fall ist es auf alle fälle ein Hitzeproblem!


----------



## Karlzberg (27. Mai 2008)

Lass den Rechner mal mit geöffnetem Gehäuse laufen. Am besten noch irgendwo, wo Du bequem ins Innere sehen kannst. Achte dann auf irgendwelche Geräusche und sieh am besten zwischenzeitlich mal in den Rechner rein, um die Lüfter zu kontrollieren. 

Auf Geräusche achten:
- Das Netzteil kann bei einem Defekt leise Brumm- oder Summgeräusche von sich geben
- Die Festplatte (an die ich allerdings wneiger glaube) könnte klackern und sonst irgendwelche unnormalen Geräusche von sich geben
- Der Cpu-Lüfter könnte beim Drehen "unrund" klingen

Ins Gehäuse gucken:
- Der CPU-Lüfter muss nicht zwangsläufig bei Fehlfunktion komisch klingen. Evtl. siehst Du, dass er nicht sauber dreht, bzw. zwischenzeitlich mal hängen bleibt, oder einfach zu langsam ist. 

Funktioniert Dein PC-Speaker, bzw. hast Du einen? Wenn ja, gibt dieser rigendwelche Piep-Töne von sich?


----------

